# Induced Lactation to Breast Feed....



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hiya ladies!

Just a little advice needed really? Did any of you Induce Lactation to breast feed   

I was taking Provera and Domperidone tablets for just over 3 months before I started expressing to induce lactation so that I could breast feed our baby due via Surrogacy, and now I'm just on the Domperidone and Blessed Thistle and Fenugreek herbs. 
I've been expressing for just over 3 weeks now with my double elec Medela Pump! and although I'm producing drops of milk and have been from word go I was wondering how long it takes to build up? I've just started to freeze some! as I produce half and oz a day! so after 4 days I have 2oz to put in a sterilised bag! I produce about another 1/4 oz on top of that too i guess? I'm sure its increasing very slightly as it was 6 pumps before I had half an oz then 4 pumps, and now just 3 if I include the morning one which has slightly more!

We have 5 and a half weeks until we reach baby's due date, wether s/he will be on time I've no idea?....hopefully not late! this expressing is tiring and such a tie but I wanted to give it a go!

I've been doing it roughly every 3 hours from 8am until 11pm, did you do it through the night too?

I'm following the Newman-Goldfarb protocol with Lenore and I'm having oatbran at least 3 times a week too! I've tried getting onto her website but have no luck? I can't remember my password and every time I request a reminder I get nothing?

Thanks for any advice! Or even just to say what i'm producing is normal or not? I've no idea?

Poppins xx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi. I am too hoping to get some good advice from this thread you have started Poppins. I am very keen to breast feed. But for some reason, I seem to be struggling with the idea of taking the medication ( don t ask me why!! Not like I have not taken tons of the stuff over the years!) and am hoping to induce lactation with pumping alone. Like you, I don t seem to be able to find any info on any time frames.  I suppose the only thing I guess you might need to work with is the fact that a new born will probably have between 2-3 oz every 2-3 hours (depending on their size). I dont know if emulating this pattern for a while might create  real life stimulation for your body if you were to pump like you have the baby home already. 
Probably not much help, but its all info I have!!   


If any one has experienced the non medicated method, any advice would be very welcome.


Many thanks.


Jan X


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Two years ago before my 2 year old daughter was born (by a surrogate mother) I started pumping and taking the herbs to induce lactation. After about four weeks of just pumping and herbs I was only getting a few drops each time I pumped. Then I decided to try a short version of the Newman Goldfarb protocol. Things got much better and I was getting maybe 1/2 oz out each time I pumped just before my daughter was born. Once she was born I started nursing her the day she was born, but I could never satisfy her that much. For the first month of so I would nurse her first and then finish up with a bottle. Although she did seem to like nursing and took to it right away, after 4-6 weeks of it, she started rejecting the nursing in favor of the bottle. My supply never seemed to increase much. It was too draining on me to nurse, feed, and then pump after that. I would recommend starting the Newman-Goldfarb protocol as far out as you can. But with that said, I am still reluctant to go on birth control pills for too long. Here is a link to the Newman-Goldfarb protocol. I don't believe you need a password for it.

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/induced_lactation/gn_protocols.shtml

Napy


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Jan, Best of luck, I was weary of taking the meds too, it took me a while to come to the discission to do it, if you manage to find help on naturally producing milk then best of luck. I have head pumping alone can do this?

Napy, thank you for the link I used to be a member on their chat forum but forgot my password so cant join in any more? I'm following the Regular Goldfarb protocol, I didn;t want to go on the pill as i'm over 35yrs? But thanks for your advice and time.

Well I've gone from half an oz a day, to a whole oz a day! Its not great but its increasing slightly, I have a feeling I'll have to top up with formula too but for the bonding process it will be nice to give it a go.
We have roughly 3 weeks to go from tomorrow!

Poppins x


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Poppins, best of luck to you. I hope the birth goes smoothly.  You are so close now!  That's great that you at least have some to give your baby.


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi popins, I'm not able to offer any personal advice, but just wanted to say how amazing I think it is that your working so hard to breast feed your baby. I wondered if you had looked at the la leche league website they have a wealth of information regarding lactation in general, and may be helpful. They also recommend devices that allow you to supplement with formula if necessary, but whilst breast feeding ( a little tube that sits just above the nipple) this would enable you to offer your baby and experience all the other great things about breast feeding without feeling the immense pressure that comes with worrying about supply issues. My theory with breast feeding is that it's just as much about the nursing than the actual milk! 

I breast fed DD and did find that my milk supply dropped significantly when I stopped night feeds ( it's during the night you produce your best milk) so as hard as it is it may be worth trying a couple of night pumping sessions ( other things that can help are pumping in the bath. 

Don't know if any of the above will be helpful to you, but lots of luck, xxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

napy, Thank you!   

Kinab, Thank you Ive heard of the tube device it sounds good?, thanks for the other advcie, I would pump whilst in the bath i hadn't heard of that one and it makes sense, BUT I use an electric pump so probably not adviced!    Thank you for the vote of confidence, its tough going!

The night time expressing starts from tonight at 3am! Eeek! It will be good practice!

I'm getting about an oz and a quater now! soon it will be an oz and a half! Who knows I might make it to 2 oz by the time bubba is here!

Poppins x


----------

